# Double Exposure: Rethinking the Event in David Lynch’s Mulholland Drive



## somnambulist (Jun 18, 2009)

Ένα πιο σύντομο βίντεο (20'). Για τους Λιντσικούς, γι' αυτούς που θεωρούν το Μαλχόλαντ Ντράιβ μια από τις σημαντικότερες *κινηματογραφικές* εμπειρίες της δεκαετίας. Υπάρχει κανείς :)

No hay Banda.


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 18, 2009)

Βέβαια. Μια από τις αγαπημένες μου ταινίες όλων των εποχών. Και το Lost Highway. 

Είναι το Mulholland Drive ρίζωμα (rhizome);


----------



## somnambulist (Jun 19, 2009)

Αυτή είναι ενδιαφέρουσα ερώτηση, αλλά πολύ δύσκολα μου βάζεις. Δεν νομίζω ότι μπορώ να απαντήσω. Θα κάνω όμως δυο-τρεις επισημάνσεις.

Καταρχάς, θα πρέπει να θεωρήσεις την ταινία σαν ένα δίκτυο και να εξετάσεις τις συνδέσεις του. Σίγουρα κάποια στοιχεία της ταινίας συμφωνούν με τις προϋποθέσεις του ριζώματος: η μη γραμμμικότητα, η σύνδεση των χαρακτήρων (κατεξοχήν αφηγηματικό στοιχείο) με μη αφηγηματικά μέσα, όπως είναι ο ήχος, η πολλαπλότητα (τα στοιχεία καθορίζονται όχι από την ταυτότητα, τη μορφή, τη σημασία και τη λειτουργία που έχουν αυτά καθεαυτά, αλλά από τη διαφορική σχέση τους) και η ετερογένεια. 

Βασική προϋπόθεση για να χαρακτηρίζεται ένα δίκτυο (δεν αναφέρομαι απλώς στην μηχανική και την τεχνολογική διάσταση, δίκτυο μπορεί να είναι και η γλώσσα ή ένα κοινωνικό κίνημα) ρίζωμα είναι η αλλαγή της φύσης του από κάθε νέο χαρακτηριστικό που προστίθεται, από κάθε νέα σύνδεση που δημιουργείται. Επίσης, το ρίζωμα έχει πολλαπλές εισόδους και κάθε σημείο του είναι εν δυνάμει σημείο σύνδεσης. Το ρίζωμα δηλαδή είναι ένα ανοιχτό σύστημα που χαρτογραφεί. 

Χαχα, τι με έβαλες κι έγραψα. :)


----------

